# Nook Color refurb at B&N on ebay today. Now @ $129



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Nook Color on sale today on ebay. Best with an N2A card for rooting to make it a full android app.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300636780039

I love mine.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting this.  I just got one.  Now I'll have two!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Nook Color on sale this weekend on ebay. Best with an N2A card for rooting to make it a full android app.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOOK-Color-Barnes-Noble-Wi-Fi-eReader-/300625719205?afsrc=1
> 
> I love mine.


Where do you get the N2A card?

**Nevermind... I see Amazon sells them.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> Where do you get the N2A card?
> 
> **Nevermind... I see Amazon sells them.


I'm not sure exactly what a 'N2A' card is but - assuming it's a microSD card - you can buy them almost anywhere. I got mine at WalMart.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

The n2a card is a ad card that turns your nook color into a android tablet.  It is so totally awesome. They sell the card on amazon. Check it out.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have also purchased this card and am very happy with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nook2Android-8GB-Rooted-Micro-SD-Nook-Color-Gingerbread-2-3-/150704741153?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item2316b3db21


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My Nook Color arrived yesterday and I used the N2A card to convert it to an adroid tablet. Thank goodness I have an Android phone or I'd be totally lost. I've got my home screen all set up, but I'm stuck on something. I downloaded a live wallpaper app and it shows up under "manage apps" but when I go to create the shortcut for the app, it doesn't show up in that list. Anyone know how I can get to those wallpapers?? The only way I have found to actually open the apps is to have a shortcut on the screen for them. Otherwise they won't open (unlike my apps on my phone). Am I doing something wrong? Missing a step? So far I'm really happy with it, but I'd like to figure out the quirky things.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> My Nook Color arrived yesterday and I used the N2A card to convert it to an adroid tablet. Thank goodness I have an Android phone or I'd be totally lost. I've got my home screen all set up, but I'm stuck on something. I downloaded a live wallpaper app and it shows up under "manage apps" but when I go to create the shortcut for the app, it doesn't show up in that list. Anyone know how I can get to those wallpapers?? The only way I have found to actually open the apps is to have a shortcut on the screen for them. Otherwise they won't open (unlike my apps on my phone). Am I doing something wrong? Missing a step? So far I'm really happy with it, but I'd like to figure out the quirky things.


Not sure about the live wallpaper, but I tried to download a decalgirl jpg, and finally had to use Dropbox to get it to the nook and is now my background which matchs skin. May check with Meemo and see how she does it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Live today for $129 again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300636780039


----------

